# Spinning methods



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Once again, the pre-drafting thread has me side-tracked...

I'm a self-taught spinner. Been spinning for over 20 years. I've only ever seen one other person spin, and she spins from roving only, and straight from the roving.

I've spun from roving, from batts, from handcarded, from loose fiber (angora)and from locks. I spin thin when I want, or the fiber wants, and thick when I want, or the fiber wants. I usually ply...either 2 or 3 ply, depending on what I'm after. I spin evenly when I want, and slubby when I want. I've never had a problem with different fibers.

Now, since this forum has started, I hear that certain fibers are hard to spin...like angora and mohair, which I find surprising, since those are some of my favorites to spin. I hear people talk about different methods of spinning...and I have no clue what they are talking about. Exactly what is a 'long-draw' method? :shrug: I know I handle different fibers differently, but it's the way they want to be handled, so it's a natural change.

I feel like a beginner again, like I need to start over and learn the vocabulary of a new subject. This makes me feel weird.

So, can someone direct me to a website where I can learn all these terms and things? I'm feeling like I can't participate in conversations now.... :help: 

Meg


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

http://www.joyofhandspinning.com/spinTech-inchworm.shtml

You Tube: "Backwards long draw" [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4ULa0ejkec[/ame]

http://www.interweave.com/spin/spinoff_magazine/files/Spin_Basics_Win04.pdf


----------



## littlebird (Mar 30, 2007)

I wish I could see videos of the ways that everybody here spins. I'm sure I'm doing something wierd, but being self taught means you just seem to intuitively find a way for your body to get the fiber twisted and onto the bobbin. Everybody does it differently, and it's so fanscinating.

Love that "backwards long draw" video!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

rexanne has a few spinning videos on you tube. Just watched one on spinning yak and another on using hound combs & using a ditz.


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

In my opinion, however you're doing it and getting what you want as an end result is doing it right....whatever works for you. 

That joyofhandspinning.com website that Cyndi gave is a really good one. They have little videos too. 

You might check you local library too for videos. Our library has some Patsy Z and Judith MacKenzie's video and DVD's.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

MTDeb said:


> In my opinion, however you're doing it and getting what you want as an end result is doing it right....whatever works for you.


I agree, however the lingo is what I now need. The pictures and written descriptions were good, but I'm on dial-up, and videos are out. I'll keep the links and check them the next time I go to the office.

I think I'm going to pay attention to how I move my hands now. I never thought about it before. I just do it. But while reading the descriptions, I have a feeling that I do different things with different fibers or combinations of fibers. I'll have to start taking notes on myself, so that when I can watch the videos, I'll have something to compare them to!

Hmmmm...this is going to be more interesting than I anticipated. I'm now going to analyze myself! hehehe!

Meg


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I agree with Deb; there's no right or wrong way of spinning if you're getting what you want and the fibers hold together. Look at all that expensive "designer yarn" out there that looks like first attempts at spinning. OTOH if you want a more technical explanation of spinning, check out Anne Field's Spinning Wool: Beyond the Basics and Mabel Ross' books. Mabel Ross is on video.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Meg, Don't analyze yourself too much or you might lose the "flow". Obviously you have been able to get your mind out of the way so that your hands know what to do. Wish I could say that but I have only been spinning a few months and tend to overthink things. Listening to what the fiber tells you it wants to be is where the art comes in, isn't it wonderful that you have that gift. I sure hope the spinning fairy bangs me upside the head soon and gifts me with some better "hearing"!


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I've taught myself to spin too....and all those different terms and applications kinda confuse me.....
I was trying a 'knotted ply' and it dint work...so maybe I need to pay more attention to it all....part of that learning process....
I've just been workin full time and not had the time to devote to it, that I'd like to...so I'll just stick with letting the tension and stess go into the thread......breath in.....stress out.....yarn on spool....lol


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Yes! I agree. 

I had been spinning and doing just fine before I heard all the technical 
stuff. 
I started watching some of these videos and although I came away with some good info, I also noticed I was procrastinating about getting back to my wheel....

Too much perfectionism took all the fun out of for me. And my yarns didn't look as nice as they did before....
I'm not sure why. I do know I'm not a fine-detail oriented person, and I think that's one reason spinning suited me in the first place. Trying to make 
the yarn uniform and perfect is just not right for me.

I'm going back to my old way, just enjoying the process, and when I watch these videos, I take away what I want and don't fret over the rest.




Liese said:


> Hey Meg, Don't analyze yourself too much or you might lose the "flow". Obviously you have been able to get your mind out of the way so that your hands know what to do. Wish I could say that but I have only been spinning a few months and tend to overthink things. Listening to what the fiber tells you it wants to be is where the art comes in, isn't it wonderful that you have that gift. I sure hope the spinning fairy bangs me upside the head soon and gifts me with some better "hearing"!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Ya know what...I think all you ladies who tell me not to get into the analysis of what I'm doing are exactly right!

For me, spinning is something my hands do while I watch a movie. If I had to watch my hands, they'd probably do something different anyway......

I think I'll be content to just do what I like. You're one smart bunch of gals!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I came home with the book Spinning for Softness and Speed by Paula Simmons. It's about spinning with one hand, like you'd need to do the Big Wheel. I've been trying it and absolutely love it. It is soosososo fast. I doubt if I can do it with my left hand for the big wheel, but it just took me about an hour to do it fairly consistently with my right. Kinda like the long draw which I could not do before. Seems there's always something more to learn.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Ana, what are you spinning? I tried her method and found it much harder than spinning on a great wheel or a charka--decided you had to have really well-prepared batts that just glide.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I get the thick/thin of a beginner spinner when I use that method. Right now I'm spinning up some cotswold (dark green) with bits of burgandy, blue & purple silk in it.

Maybe after that I'll try Paula's method again.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I taught myself to spin too. I know what you mean about all those "terms". I learned a few of them, but forgot them. I spin what feels right. It might not be like others, but it works for me. I've sold a lot of yarn and get complimented on it so I must be doing something right. LOL I like to do Navajo ply. It's so much easier than working with 4 bobbins (I always do a 3 ply). When I'm mixing colors I use the bobbins, but for single colors I like the Navajo plying.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Yes, Kathryn of KY, you are right. It does seem to have to be wool that will slip. Cotswold I had trouble with, but this rombolliet seems to be doing well. I still have to tug once in a while when it sticks. But when it's going good, it is great! I've kind of worked out a modified version where my left hand just sits under the twist going in, not doing anything unless the roving sticks, my hand tugs just enough to get going again, then on I go. I love learning new things.


----------

